# SS316 Coil Help



## 0FTG0 (24/6/16)

So i have been vaping for a while now and want to move on to something a little different.

I have 28g SS316L wire and want to make a single coil build that i can use on Tem mode on my cuboid.

I could really use some advise on how to use the temp mode properly and how to build my coil appropriately (i tried to make a single coil build and it melted. Literally)

Any and all advise appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/6/16)

Melted?
Do you have pics? And were you in wattage mode and what power?


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

SS gets really hot. I would suggest you start at just 2.5mm ID about 7 wraps and turn start dry burning at 15W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## therazia (24/6/16)

Having it melt is usually when you overheat it when pulsing and having it too high. I also had a similar experience.

What atomizer are you using?

What I usually build is an 5 wrap 2.4mm ID 0.5ohm coil. 

Quick and easy. Just keep it at like 10-15 ohms when you dry fire. 

If it melted while you were vaping it you would die of the dry hit that comes with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 0FTG0 (24/6/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Melted?
> Do you have pics? And were you in wattage mode and what power?



I normally vape on Wattage mode. 26/32 Clapton dual coil 0.4 ohm at 60W.

I want to try TC on my avo 24mm. 

Sry dont have pics but i did a 5 wrap ss micro coil on a 3mm diameter. Tried it out an it melted but ohmed in at 0.6. i shat myself. Didnt expect that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0FTG0 (24/6/16)

therazia said:


> Having it melt is usually when you overheat it when pulsing and having it too high. I also had a similar experience.
> 
> What atomizer are you using?
> 
> ...



Never fear the dry hit. :/
I switch between an avo 24mm and a double vision dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

0FTG0 said:


> I normally vape on Wattage mode. 26/32 Clapton dual coil 0.4 ohm at 60W.
> 
> I want to try TC on my avo 24mm.
> 
> Sry dont have pics but i did a 5 wrap ss micro coil on a 3mm diameter. Tried it out an it melted but ohmed in at 0.6. i shat myself. Didnt expect that.


60W on 28 AWG SS is too damn high. 
Insert meme here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therazia (24/6/16)

Did it melt while you were vaping? 

I also run an Avo24 with my RX200s. 

The coil I use is a ss 24/28 twisted clapton. Not the best but I'm experimenting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

My builds with Ss316

7 to 10 wraps
2.5mm id
@50w pulse 0.5sec

Now I've moved to
Dual wire 10wrap
Insane low ohms. But alot of volt drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0FTG0 (24/6/16)

Christos said:


> 60W on 28 AWG SS is too damn high.
> Insert meme here.



meme covered

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

With my RDA I vape at 90w

Or 86w on my Smpl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> With my RDA I vape at 90w
> 
> Or 86w on my Smpl


I vaping over 80W atm but what I'm trying to say is that with a single coil being 28 AWG the watts are too hight and the coil will melt because the wire is too thin for that much power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Yup.

When I pulse new coils.
I'll usually pulse both same time.
Instead of 1.
I've learnt this from my coils melting on single pulse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0FTG0 (24/6/16)

Here is another thought must i space my coil or not.
I read somewhere that a spaced coil is better than a micro coil for tc mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

I've done spaced coils using a Screw.
But got alot of Spit back from hot juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

0FTG0 said:


> Here is another thought must i space my coil or not.
> I read somewhere that a spaced coil is better than a micro coil for tc mod


You don't need spaced coils with SS.
You space NI 200 because you can't dry burn and release hot spots because ni 200 decomposes and releases dangerous toxins at high temperatures. 
SS can be dry burned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0FTG0 (24/6/16)

Can you make twisted wire from stainless steel and then coil that way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

yea you sure can.
i just dont have a vice grip n drill to make it twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

0FTG0 said:


> Can you make twisted wire from stainless steel and then coil that way?


Yup. Just use a screwdriver and secure it somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/16)

0FTG0 said:


> So i have been vaping for a while now and want to move on to something a little different.
> 
> I have 28g SS316L wire and want to make a single coil build that i can use on Tem mode on my cuboid.
> 
> ...



Hi @0FTG0
I'm not very experienced with SS but have made several coils
I did make a single coil on the Serpent a while back and it worked nicely in temp mode on the cuboid. Cant remember the exact specs but it was probably 28g SS around 2mm - about 7 or 8 wraps.

As to what gauge to use, i would say if you want a more subdued milder vape, go for the thinner 28g wire and higher resistance. If you want a more powerful vape then go thicker.

I have also found in general that the thinner wires tend to give me a crisper vape which I usually prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dstroya (26/6/16)

0FTG0 said:


> Can you make twisted wire from stainless steel and then coil that way?



Yup, I twisted up some 24g SS316L last night and running dual 3.2mm ID, 6 wraps on my limitless RDTA. 0.11 ohms and a comfortable vape at 90w on a DNA 200.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

